# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  کمک کمک در انجام یک پروژه ساده اسمبلی خواهشا کمک کنید 8086

## evenger

درود

دوستان من یک پروژه باید تا 4 روز دیگه تحویل بدم.
خیلی راحت هست اما من اصلا یاد ندارم. 8086

متن پروژه : برنامه ای بنویسید که 2 ماتریس m*n را دریافت و حاصلضرب و حاصل جمع آن را نمایش دهد.
اساتید و دوستان خواهشا این برنامه رو به صورت کامل بهم بدید.

واقعا حیاتیه.

یا حق

----------


## evenger

کسی نمی خواد جواب بده

----------


## xman_1365_x

> درود
> 
> دوستان من یک پروژه باید تا 4 روز دیگه تحویل بدم.
> خیلی راحت هست اما من اصلا یاد ندارم. 8086
> 
> متن پروژه : برنامه ای بنویسید که 2 ماتریس m*n را دریافت و حاصلضرب و حاصل جمع آن را نمایش دهد.
> اساتید و دوستان خواهشا این برنامه رو به صورت کامل بهم بدید.
> 
> واقعا حیاتیه.
> ...


از كجا ميدونيد خيلي راحته؟ وقتي كه هيچي 8086 نميدونيد؟ :لبخند: 
طبق قوانين كسي اينجا پروژه دانشجويي جواب نميده 
شروع كنيد به خوندن و نوشتن بعد كمك ميكنيم
فرمول رياضيش كه مال دوم دبيرستانه!
دستورات 8086 هم همون جزوتون خوبه
ابزار كار هم emu8086
 موفق باشي

----------

